# Wiring 4-50W LEDs



## Burton (Dec 28, 2017)

My friend is trying to wire 4 lights to a single 12V battery.  Is it possible to simply wire two together to 12 gauge  or other and two on a separate run back to the battery?  Is it more complicated than that?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 1, 2018)

Simple parallel circuit. 

Determine amperage. 

Use wiring that is appropriate based on length of run and total amperage. 

Circuit likely needs to be run through a 30 amp relay and use a toggle to control the relay - unless you are gonna use a switch that is rated for about 150% of the amperage load.  

Good luck.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 3, 2018)

I would run 8 gauge to a car audio distribution block, then 4 12 gauge runs from there, and run a separate switch to each light.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 4, 2018)

That may be over or under kill. 

Many of the LED’s don’t pull much current. The packaging should tell you or power the lamp up and use a clamp around amp meter to read the current. 

If you are determined to use only a switch, you need a switch rated for that much amperage or higher. 

If there is an advantage to being able to control the lights singularly, multiple switches may be an asset. 

If not, they are a liability... more connections, more wires, more costs and more to go wrong. 

8 gauge wire - even at 8’ length, SAE allows up to 60 amps of current. 

No insult here but you need to know the amperage and the length of the run to determine wire size. 

Wire size is also factored / determined by the amount of allowable voltage drop you are willing to accept - ie: 3%, 10% etc. 

Call or text if I can assist

Jim at 803-479-8975


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 4, 2018)

I've never ran into anyone who said 'I wish I would have ran smaller wire'  in a 12 volt environment.  If the LED's are 50 watt halogen equivalent, then they are about 7 watts a piece.  I'm assuming 50 watt LEDs, which would pull around 4-6 amps at 12volts.  I would also run separate fuses to each 50 watt light in addition to switches.


----------



## leftystar (Jan 6, 2018)

At 12v you be around 16.67 amps. I bet they dont pull that much. 
#12 will work especially if its drop cord type wire.  But I over do everything #10 will be plenty good and you could add more lights and still be fine. Everything will wire up straight up. All + to + and - to - .You can get nice and do a terminal strip and keep everything nice and tight.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 8, 2018)

I have 8 50 W Seelights run in parallel with 10 ga wire to a battery.  Never an issue except battery dies around 4-5 hours in.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 17, 2018)

Metro Trout said:


> I have 8 50 W Seelights run in parallel with 10 ga wire to a battery.  Never an issue except battery dies around 4-5 hours in.



I have a similar setup with 8 50 watt and 2 27 watt. I split this system with two 14 gauge wires but they run off of one 12 volt. I get about 4.5 hours off of one 29 series, 12 volt battery.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 24, 2018)

jerry russell said:


> I have a similar setup with 8 50 watt and 2 27 watt. I split this system with two 14 gauge wires but they run off of one 12 volt. I get about 4.5 hours off of one 29 series, 12 volt battery.



Be time to get after em before we know it!


----------

